# Welsh Whisky



## knirirr (May 5, 2008)

Those of you who like a nice whisky may fancy trying some Penderyn - very nice indeed.

A new bottle turned up yesterday, and I think it's about time for a glass.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Indian! Indian!


----------



## knirirr (May 5, 2008)

chris l said:


> Indian! Indian!


Now that's one of which I'd never heard. At that price it might well be worth trying at some point.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Whisky? Whisky?

There's no such thing as Indian or Welsh whisky, and certainly not *malt* whisky from those countries







Oh dear no!

You are hereby instructed to immediately send any bottles of spuriously labelled alcoholic substances masquerading as malt whisky from Wales or India to be given a thorough check by filtration through my kidneys and subsequent flushing via the urinary tract. :blink: :lol:

The Glenkins - GlunKinc - GlenKinchie from Pencaitland has already bin teshted and pashed ok, Musht ordeer anuvva botttle shumtime shoon, Oh yesh :yes: :wine:


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

ive done a tour around the penderyn distillery and im not big on whisky ,ok ill see most people off on jack daniels but whisky i cant drink much. i can appreciate it but im not a big drinker of it but apparently penderyn stands up to scottish whisky .

its also a good one when you go in these pubs where they say if you can name a whisky we havent got we will get some and you can drink for free .my dad has pulled that stunt all around these fair isles.

the other distillerey i did a tour with my old man was auchentoshan ,that was very nice but turned very messy.

jason.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Next time I'm in Wales might have to ask for a drop of that :eat:


----------



## b11ocx (Mar 19, 2008)

Sorry, I'm partial to a bit of Irish.


----------



## knirirr (May 5, 2008)

jaslfc5 said:


> ... apparently penderyn stands up to scottish whisky .


Indeed it does. It is certainly comparable in quality, although of a very different taste, and makes a nice contrast to my other favourites (e.g. Laphroaig).


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

The brewery is just down the road from me (well 16 miles is just down the road in these parts! LOL)

They have spent quite a long time developing this stuff and wish I'd kept my bottle on its launch year.

They have moved into Vodka and Gin with the Gin rivalling Bombay Sapphire IMO.

No need to come to Wales to buy it. Most decently stoked supermarkets seem to have it on their shelves.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

mel said:


> Whisky? Whisky?
> 
> There's no such thing as Indian or Welsh whisky, and certainly not *malt* whisky from those countries
> 
> ...


I only drink Glenmorrangie Mel. Do I pass as having good taste?

Or am I missing something?


----------



## knirirr (May 5, 2008)

Stuart Davies said:


> They have moved into Vodka and Gin with the Gin rivalling Bombay Sapphire IMO.


I hate gin, but I am told by the other half that Brecon gin is even better than Bombay Sapphire (her previous favourite). Neither of us have tried the vodka.

Evidently the Welsh have done a good job here - it remains to be seen if the English can http://www.englishwhisky.co.uk/home.html]match them...


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

mel said:


> Whisky? Whisky?
> 
> There's no such thing as Indian or Welsh whisky, and certainly not *malt* whisky from those countries
> 
> ...


Only a matter of time before Alpha make whiskey ... they are already producing Alpha Vodka


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Mrcrowley said:


> mel said:
> 
> 
> > Whisky? Whisky?
> ...


Nowt wrong with a Glenmorangie my friend, however Glenkinchie is one of only two "lowland" malt whiskies, produced south of Edinburgh at Pencaitland. It was used for many years as a blender before it was decided to release it as a single malt. It's regarded as a malt for those who don't like the "heavy" taste of some of the Hihglnads and Islands malts, very light taste, not "smoky" or peaty, lovely pale golden colour. Quite hard to find, but if you see one it's well worth a try! :yes:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

mel said:


> Mrcrowley said:
> 
> 
> > mel said:
> ...


My sister and the first "Big M" both worked in Johnnie Walkers and when I was a boy I used to drink bottles of the stuff for fun but I'm ashamed to admit that I know nothing about whisky. I do remember a hotel on the outskirts of Broxburn that was reputed to have a just about a bottle of everything. Much as I tried I never got to the end of the list. Good stuff was wasted on me but I was partial to a bottle of Chivas now and then :blink:


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

mel said:


> Nowt wrong with a Glenmorangie my friend, however Glenkinchie is one of only two "lowland" malt whiskies, produced south of Edinburgh at Pencaitland. It was used for many years as a blender before it was decided to release it as a single malt. It's regarded as a malt for those who don't like the "heavy" taste of some of the Hihglnads and Islands malts, very light taste, not "smoky" or peaty, lovely pale golden colour. Quite hard to find, but if you see one it's well worth a try! :yes:


Went on a distillary tour at Glenkinchie a few years ago. Love the stuff, as you say mel very mild, don't get me wrong I love the peat but sometimes you just want plain vanilla iykwim

They had a free bar at the end of the tour with nice selection including some very expensive stuff! :thumbup: I was driving :cry2: the 710 acted like an American tourist and had a dram of the whole shelf and got hammered! (she's a JD lady normally)


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

This is the best malt I've tasted


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

You'd get about three watches in that box I reckon? :lol:

(Compulsory watch related posting) :yes:


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

The Pencaitland distillery is just along the road from me.

Best whiskey I've ever had is Macallan Elegancia, 12 year old single malt.

Used to like Lagavulin.


----------

